# hand gun



## ennelson7 (Jun 28, 2010)

I am looking to purchase my first handgun. My buddy took me out shooting the other day, and I had a blast. I do not make much money, so I am looking for a inexpensive handgun. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 28, 2010)

If you are planning on doing much shooting, the cost of ammo will very quickly overtake the cost of the handgun unless you stick to a .22 lr.

Something to think about while you are looking.


----------



## Nevillizer (Jun 28, 2010)

ennelson7 said:


> I am looking to purchase my first handgun. My buddy took me out shooting the other day, and I had a blast. I do not make much money, so I am looking for a inexpensive handgun. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?



Well, the deciding factor will be what you will be using it for. If you are just going to target shooting and such a .22 is going to be your best bet. You also have consider that if this was your first experience with a handgun what is the best for you? Probably a .22 LR (long rifle) revolver will be the best to start off with. You can get a good one for around $150 and even cheaper if get a good used one.


----------



## free jonboat (Jul 5, 2010)

gander mtn. has a semi automatic beretta 22. pistol. its about the size of your hand from your finger tips to your wrist, so its a little small but hey, for 175 bucks u cant beat the price. especially since its a beretta 8)


----------



## ennelson7 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the updates. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## thudpucker (Jul 21, 2010)

I used to shoot Silhouettes with my .41 Magnum. I had three of them. 
As time went by, I had a few different Loading Press's and Dies. 
Bullet Tumblers, resizing and trimming press. Bullet boxes, and color Ink markers to make sure you know what is in the boxes.
Several brands of powder, several kinds of bullets as well as several weights. 
Lead and Jacketed. Front swage and rear swage.
Going through a Box of shells at one target stand, getting the settings correct is pretty normal.
Using the club's Speed trap on different loads and different bullets is another bunch of loads.

A Sunday Competition shoot was a Box. Fooling around with Rattle Battle's and such after the shoot is another box or two.

Shooting glasses of different shades for different light conditions. Spongy Ear plugs, and a set of Muffs to go over top of them.
Goat Skin Gloves for winter shooting. Arm and Elbow pads for shooting Creedmore style. Plus that "Thigh Shield" to keep your Revolver from Cutting into your skin and that will only happen to you once buddy! You'll remember that one forever.

Cleaning and De-leading equipment. Sight black, and I even had a pack of certain kinds of foods I ate just before my turn to shoot came up so my eyes would be in optimum shape as I got to the Targets.

However hunting, after you finally learned to set the sights for the loads you take hunting, and have learned to Judge distances, and have Zeroed on the exact Heart area of each animal you hunt only took "ONE" bullet.

It just took a few hundred dollars to get the best you could out of that one bullet.

The first time you get hooked into Pistol shooting, your wife will think she's married to a new man. He get's all his chores done early so he can get into that loading room with no interruptions.
Jump in and enjoy... :mrgreen:


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 21, 2010)

free jonboat said:


> gander mtn. has a semi automatic beretta 22. pistol. its about the size of your hand from your finger tips to your wrist, so its a little small but hey, for 175 bucks u cant beat the price. especially since its a beretta 8)



We have one and although fun it is very picky on what it will shoot reliably.


----------



## thudpucker (Jul 21, 2010)

I gave a Baretta .22 double action auto, away because it would not fire reliable. Baretta said it was the ammo, but it was the Baretta.

Now this is a handgun! A .50 Cal stainless good for anything from Mice in your cabinets to Moose in the yard.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 21, 2010)

good lord, thats a hoss =P~


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 21, 2010)

damn! Dirty Harry aint got nothing on that


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 21, 2010)

That is the most unnecessary thing I have ever seen. 



And I am less of a man for having said that.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 21, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> That is the most unnecessary thing I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> And I am less of a man for having said that.




Yes you are.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jul 21, 2010)

It all depends on what you ultimatley will use the gun for...just target shhoting and small animals - 22 cal. LR...revovlers are more reliable than semi autos...

If you looking for something in a home or self protection unit as well as some target / varmit shooting you obviously want to go with a larger caliber. Check out the Taurus Judge....5 shot revolver, it is available in various barrel lengths and will shot 45 cal. as well as 410 shotgun shells interchangeably can load and shoot 45 cal. and the 410 shell in any variation you want...all in the same 5 shot cylinder. Speed loaders are also available. The price is not to bad as [email protected] $499.00 (in Wisconsin)....

I just love mine ....(6 1/2 inch barrel, 3 1/2 inch chambered cylinder..)....

Outdoorsman....


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 21, 2010)

What do you want to do with it? Hunting, Target shooting, Self defense all of them?


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 26, 2010)

You need to start with a 22. You need to have a place to shoot it, a lot. If you are not familiar with handguns; guns. You need to find a club to teach you. I've grown up with all kinds of guns, and shot them my whole life. I had uncles and other family members teach me. A gun is like any other tool, you have to learn to operate it safely. Remember, It is a tool. The stigma comes from people that dont even know how to operate a skilsaw. The best way to learn is from someone who knows how to use it. Seek, and you will find.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 6, 2010)

all you have to remember is that it can kill you or someone else, keep it on safe and your finger off the trigger until your ready to fire, and dont point it at anything that you cant deal with shooting(like yourself, or even worse your boat). take it out to yours or your buddy's land, set up some targets, and get used to it. you can't go wrong, thats what i did(then i joined the corps) and i have no problems, never have


----------



## kairo (Aug 8, 2010)

My piece of advice would be to go find a range that rents handguns and spend a few hours trying different ones out seeing what fits you the best. All major manufacturers put out quality hardware, so don't worry too much about "brand envy"

Second, a .22 is a good caliber to start with, and a .22 revolver even better if you're relatively inexperienced. That being said, you may find yourself wanting the gun eventually for a CCW and/or home defense. In that case it may be better to start with something a little more powerful, like a 9mm, or .40. Many many people favor the .45, and I find that it's a great round (I have a 1911 which I love) but when starting out, the cheaper the ammo is, the more likely you're going to get out and practice. And practice is key to safe firearm ownership. For the first couple guns you buy, stick to the same caliber--nothing worse than having to buy two different calibers of ammo when you're on a budget.

Guns I would recommend giving a try

Taurus .22lr revolver: Yes, Taurus has some QC issues, and I've sent a couple of their guns back to the factory for repairs. They honor their warranty well though, and for the price they're hard to beat.

Taurus PT series in 9mm
Glock 19
Springfield XD9
Beretta 92
Ruger PF9
Ruger P89
Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm
Walther P series in 9mm

Most of those are in the sub $600 range, and all will be long-lasting, quality firearms.

good luck!


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 8, 2010)

RE: A 1911,
When I was an MP in the ARMY I had two different M-1911's issued to me. One was made by Singer Sewing machine and another by COLT.


----------



## swingr1121 (Aug 15, 2010)

thudpucker said:


> RE: A 1911,
> When I was an MP in the ARMY I had two different M-1911's issued to me. One was made by Singer Sewing machine and another by COLT.




A Singer?? :shock: Damn. I would kill for something like that. They're pretty rare..


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 16, 2010)

For real, When were you a mp? I have seen and handled one, My greatgrand father worked at the plant in new jersey where the were stamped. He received a few unstamped units that was handed do to his boys, My grandfather still has his. But other wise they only produced 500 units I think that were produced for the military.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 16, 2010)

thudpucker said:


> RE: A 1911,
> When I was an MP in the ARMY I had two different M-1911's issued to me. One was made by Singer Sewing machine and another by COLT.





Pruitt1222 said:


> For real, When were you a mp? I have seen and handled one, My greatgrand father worked at the plant in new jersey where the were stamped. He received a few unstamped units that was handed do to his boys, My grandfather still has his. But other wise they only produced 500 units I think that were produced for the military.



In total, 500 serialised pistol were produced in 1940 and these days, an excellent, genuine example of one could fetch in excess of $25 000.

https://www.sightm1911.com/lib/history/singer.htm


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 16, 2010)

During WWII and Korea a lot of companies responded to RFP's for arms, Ammo and other parts and services.
Duct Tape, was originally DUCK tape and was originated to answer a Military call to protect Shipped goods from the weather. 
I retired from a company that made "Nordon Bomb Sights" during WWII.
I was an MP from 58 to 61.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow man, You should have "lost" that pistol.


----------

